# Skimmer advice for my 65g mixed reef setup



## Drwoodchopper (Nov 18, 2012)

I will probably order my tank tomorrow, still waiting on one cutom size bid though. I will probably just end up ordering this one 65 Gallon Standard Glass Aquarium
Anything good or bad to say about fish tanks direct???
I need to order the protein skimmer this week as well to get it all here for Christmas. Any suggestions on brands? I am going to do an in sump model. I am leaning twards the coralife 125 or maybe the 220. I know exactly zero about skimmers, I never owned one on previous tanks.
Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

SCA 303 Protein Skimmer for Salt Water Fish Tanks Up to 150 Gallons | eBay
SWC Xtreme 120 Cone Protein Skimmer for Reef Aquariums | eBay
Reef Octopus 6" Pinwheel Skimmer NWB150 | eBay
Bubble Magus BM-NAC7 Cone Protein Skimmer - Bulk Reef Supply


----------



## Drwoodchopper (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you. I will have to take a serious look at the top two on your list. I looked at the reef octopus but the footprint is just two big for my sump. That SCA 303 looks pretty darn attractive for the price and it more in line for what I have bugeted for this build, and will fit pretty good in my sump. I assume you think that one is better than the coralife? The coralife had some decent reviews but so did the SCA.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I have the Coralife Super SKimmer 220. I have modified the crap out of it, so mine works pretty well. But, if I had the choice long ago when I was first buying it, I'd have gone with the SCA Skimmer myself.


----------



## Drwoodchopper (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks. I have read the newer coralifes are better, but that SCA is pretty attractive for sure!


----------



## enjoi1212 (Jul 14, 2012)

Aquarium Protein Skimmers: Coralife Super Skimmer Needle Wheel Protein Skimmer

thats the coralife skimmer i got for my tank and it works GREAT.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ther are better skimmers for the money than coralife;Madness listed some(and I think that's what he implied,he didn't list corallife).They are an expensive piece of equipment and many manufactures know that the competition is of high price and therefore price theirs accordingly.They are one of the things you don't always get what you pay for.(bad product still high priced).Also consider the source of reviews;first time users,or people who have had salt for less than 2 years.SCA seems very attractive for the price.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

For what its worth. The Super Skimmer may appear to do what people thinks its supposed to do, looks like its doing its jopb, but it really isn't.
Heres the Modifications you can do to help it along. I also added a Reef Octopus intake pump to mine, along with the pvc Mods.
Modifing the Coralife Super Skimmer CSS | Tyler Merrick


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

I had a friend buy this one 8 months ago for a 60 gallon and he loves it!

150 Gallon Fresh Saltwater Fish Tank Protein Skimmer | eBay


Here is a review on it

SC Aquariums SC150 cone skimmer review - 3reef Forums


----------



## Drwoodchopper (Nov 18, 2012)

Went ahead and ordered that sca-303 it sounds like a decent set up for what I budgeted for a skimmer. When I decided to get back into the hobby I had know idea those and the lights were so expensive. Thanks guys! 
Got my tank ordered today also my local shop killed the online guys on price which surprised me...good day!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Heres the actual Website for the maker of that Skimmer:
Volusion Demo Store


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

seems those in the know(time is experience) agree that at this time and bang for the buck leads all to SCA.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Drwoodchopper said:


> Went ahead and ordered that sca-303 it sounds like a decent set up for what I budgeted for a skimmer. When I decided to get back into the hobby I had know idea those and the lights were so expensive. Thanks guys!
> Got my tank ordered today also my local shop killed the online guys on price which surprised me...good day!


Keep us posted on how it works for you.


----------



## Drwoodchopper (Nov 18, 2012)

I will keep you guys posted. Quick question. D you want to be running you skimmer right at first when your tank is cycling? I assume yes but wanted to be sure.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I can think of no reason not to.I ran mine from day one.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Run everything like it was running for awhile.
One other thing, give it a bath in vinegar and water to get the resin off the Acrylic. This will let it run pretty darn good right out of the box.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Rule

11. Promoting other aquarium or coral related forums (or any forum that resembles the structure and/or content of AquariumForum.com) in your posts, signatures, or in any way on the forum is not permitted. THIS INCLUDES ANY FORUMS THAT HAVE ANY OF THE SAME CATEGORIES WE HAVE. An occasional link to a related thread thats on topic of a current discussion is allowed.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

susankat said:


> Rule
> 
> 11. Promoting other aquarium or coral related forums (or any forum that resembles the structure and/or content of AquariumForum.com) in your posts, signatures, or in any way on the forum is not permitted. THIS INCLUDES ANY FORUMS THAT HAVE ANY OF THE SAME CATEGORIES WE HAVE. An occasional link to a related thread thats on topic of a current discussion is allowed.


Did someone make a Boo Boo??*frown


----------

